# Great YouTube Video - Ravel Piano Concerto in G major - Argerich, Dutoit



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if any of you have seen this yet or not but I ran across this gem on YouTube and it appears to be in better sound and it's the full performance.

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major; Martha Argerich; Charles Dutoit, Orchestre National De France:






Enjoy!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful!

Oh - and the piece is quite remarkable too. Thank you.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Weston said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Oh - and the piece is quite remarkable too. Thank you.


You're welcome, but I thank the person who uploaded the video. I'm glad somebody finally uploaded the entire performance.

Yes, I've always been fond of both of Ravel's piano concertos. I'm starting to come around to Dutoit. I think he's a fine conductor. I guess when you be quiet and start listening things start opening up for you.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> You're welcome, but I thank the person who uploaded the video. I'm glad somebody finally uploaded the entire performance.
> 
> Yes, I've always been fond of both of Ravel's piano concertos. I'm starting to come around to Dutoit. I think he's a fine conductor. I guess when you be quiet and start listening things start opening up for you.


Changed your mind about Frau Argerich yet?


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

They were once married to each other.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm hoping to get tickets to hear her play his work (and Prokofiev's First Piano Concerto) at this year's BBC Proms ... under Dutoit, no less.

FK


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for posting. Good quality video too.


----------

